# Five Star Praise for an underloved product



## HellHound (Jul 24, 2005)

After hearing the repeated cries of "we need more fluff and less crunch", E.N.Publishing released "Powers That Be: City Council" masterfully handcrafted from the finest electrons by Fred Wolke and wonderfully illustrated by Hannah M.G. Shapero. This masterpiece details the persons and personalities of a full magical medieval city council, as well as their plots and intrigues and the building from which the council operates and runs the city.

It has been distinctly underloved since then.

Today, Keith Pogue posted a five-star review of this beloved and beleaguered product. Give it a read, maybe you can find use for it somewhere in your campaign?


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 24, 2005)

Truly tempting...  I have a spot I just might be able to use this in in the near future.  A city council with some intrigue could fill the niche perfectly!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 24, 2005)

There is also a free preview that you can download of the product to check it out.


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

Seriously can't someone do more ads for these EN products? To let people know they're still around.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 7, 2005)

After the ENnies are over, I would _love_ to take the time to update our website with samples of all our products, and maybe have a dollar off sale.

If by ads you mean banner ads, though, Russ determined long ago that the spike in sales he sees from advertising E.N. Pub products doesn't surpass the money he'd get from selling adspace normally, so we stopped doing banner ads. Though I thought we always had some pretty nice ones. Again, after the ENnies, we might go back to the 'bottom of the page' banners.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, I don't mind checking ads up there - I just can't design the darn things!  Ideally, an animated gif which highlights a whole bunch of stuff would be good.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 8, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Seriously can't someone do more ads for these EN products? To let people know they're still around.




The review prodject of mine is slowly getting new reviews on many older products.  Hopefully, like the review trhat started this thread it will be able to shine a light on some missed or overlooked products.


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah I do mean banner ads. Maybe ask for volunteers who won't mind being paid with EN Products? While the spike might just be mild, it's a matter of branding as well. I'm sure that's one of the reasons DTRPG committed to increased visibility on EN World. Now, folks will definitely know there's more than one choice for RPG PDF downloads.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 8, 2005)

That reminds me, Russ, Jake, I'd like to get the page for each product on our site so that it has links pointing to DTRPG and RPGNow.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 8, 2005)

Ah... that's 40-odd pages you want made, Ryan!  Not gonna happen anytime soon.

There are pages for product lines with products on them, although not for every product line.


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

By the way, I noticed that the centerpiece ad is occasionally empty, or advertising for itself. Maybe one could put up ads for EN World products there? No need for fancy animations; just image of book or illustration, text and there you are.


----------

